# seltsamer Login Manager

## Capitan

Hallo,

Also gentoo läuft bei mir jetzt soweit. kde hab ich jetzt auch drauf (lief auch solange ich immer startkde eingetippt hab) - nur dann hab ich nach der anleitung  kdm als standart login manager ausgewählt. jetzt kommt zwar ein login manager, aber sicher nicht der von kde - den, der da kommt hab ich noch gar nie gesehen  :Shocked:  (wenn ich mich da einlogge bekomme ich nur nen schön schwarz/weiß karierten moni).

wie bekomm ich den wieder weg und kde rein ? 

mit init 3 und startkde geht es zumindest nicht  :Sad: .

----------

## Neo_0815

Guck mal in die /etc/rc.conf :

Da solle stehen:

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" ... das ist der mit schön schwarz/weiss wie du beschreibst ^^.

Setzte den mal auf "kdm" und das sollte gehen oder steht es schon auf kdm und du bekommst trotzdem xdm, kdm auch installiert?

MfG

----------

## Capitan

genau das hab ich ja schon geändert  :Wink: .

aus diesem grund wundert es mich ja sehr wieso das nicht übernommen wird.

ich habe folgendes gemacht:

-nano -w /etc/rc.conf

-> DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

-rc-update add xdm default

so stand es zmindest auch in der anleitung  :Wink: .

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, das stimmt schon so.

hast du den befehl "kdm" eigentlich??

ciao

----------

## Neo_0815

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> ja, das stimmt schon so.
> 
> hast du den befehl "kdm" eigentlich??
> ...

 

Habe ich auch scho gefragt - aber da wird wieder nur halb gelesen und nur halb beantwortet ^^.

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja, explizit gefragt hast du nicht  :Smile: 

lassma des.... ciao  :Arrow:   :Wink: 

----------

## Neo_0815

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> naja, explizit gefragt hast du nicht 
> 
> lassma des.... ciao  

 

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Guck mal in die /etc/rc.conf :
> 
> Da solle stehen:
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" ... das ist der mit schön schwarz/weiss wie du beschreibst ^^.
> ...

 

Also da hab ich ja wohl explizit gefragt ^^ - öh und nun back to topic.

MfG

----------

## Capitan

hmm...installiert   :Question: 

wird das nicht mit kde automatisch mitinstalliert ?

wenn ich zumindest in der konsole kdm eingeb passiert mal nix - heißt das jetzt, dass es installiert ist oder nicht ?

PS: was muß ich vor dem kernel kompilieren bei make menuconfig einstellen, damit meine nic funktioniert ? knoppix verwendet dafür sk98lin -> hab's gefunden  :Wink: .Last edited by Capitan on Tue Aug 10, 2004 10:07 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Neo_0815

Ja das heisst es.

Also bei kde 3.2 befindet sich kdm im Paket kde-base.

torsten@Isengart ~ $ qpkg -f /usr/kde/3.2/bin/kdm

kde-base/kdebase *

torsten@Isengart ~ $ 

MfG

PS: @NIC: Suchfunktion.

----------

## Capitan

also ist kdm installiert, oder ?

was sollen die von dir angegeben befehle bewirken ?

ich hab das nämlich mal genau so eingegeben und bekam ne fehlermeldung.

was die nic angeht hab ich den entsprechenden treiber dafür nun im kernel integriert, bekomme allerdings immer noch keine i-net verbindung. wie finde ich heraus, ob die karte erkannt wurde, oder ob ich nur in der net.conf was falsch eingetragen habe ?

----------

## ansuess

äh... müsste es nicht rc-update add kdm default sein anstelle xdm?

da mag ich mich auch täuschen...  :Smile: 

----------

## Capitan

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber bei der anleitung zur einrichtung von gdm steht das gleiche dran -> von dem her denke ich mal, dass das schon stimmt.

----------

## Inte

 *ansuess wrote:*   

> äh... müsste es nicht rc-update add kdm default sein anstelle xdm?

 Eindeutig nein  :Wink:  Deswegen paßt Du ja die /etc/rc.conf an.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## aleph-muc

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht deute ich Dein Problem ja auch falsch, aber hast Du in der /etc/rc.conf auch die letzte Zeile angepaßt?

XSESSION="kde-3.2.2"

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Capitan

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht deute ich Dein Problem ja auch falsch, aber hast Du in der /etc/rc.conf auch die letzte Zeile angepaßt?
> 
> XSESSION="kde-3.2.2"
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

ja hab ich - stand so ja auch irgendwo in der anleitung

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

>  (wenn ich mich da einlogge bekomme ich nur nen schön schwarz/weiß karierten moni)

 

öhm, geht das nur mir so?

ich habe leider definitiv keine ahnung, was genau du da vor deiner nase hast. 

twm? xdm? da muss doch was genaueres stehen, dann kann man eventuell 

auch mal abschätzen, was da falsch gelaufen ist.

einen schwarz/weiss karierten moni kann ich mir nicht so wirklich lebhaft 

vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht, ohne vorher was geraucht zu haben.[/i]

ps: hast du da villeicht irgendeinen loginmanager, der twm als standard-session

eingetragen hat? das würde jedenfalls den  schwarz/weiss karierten moni erklären ^^

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

schwarzweißkariert ist es bei mir, bevor ich kdm konfiguriert hatte  :Smile:  - ehrlich...

und es HEIßT EINDEUTIG: rc-update add xdm default... oder hast du /etc/init.d/kdm???

hth,

ciao

----------

## therjak

das schwarz/weiss ist meines wissens der standart bei X wenn kein anderes prog das veraendert hat. 

ich hatte probleme um umstieg auf kde-3.3.0_beta2, da ich, nachdem das automatisch installiert wurde, das alte kde zeug deinstalliert hab und damit auch die path angaben verschwunden waren. dadurch hat er kdm nicht automatisch gefunden und ist auf xdm zurueckgefallen. dann sieht das auch so aus. ein erneutes installieren hat dann aber die verlorene config wieder hergestellt.

----------

## _FD_

poste doch bitte mal was

ls -al /usr/kde/*/bin/kdm

bei dir ausgibt.

----------

## Neo_0815

Mach doch mal ein:

locate kdm 

und wenn das nix bringt ein:

find / -name kdm

Dann wissen wir endlich mal ob du kdm nun installiert hast oder nicht  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## Capitan

 *Quote:*   

> poste doch bitte mal was
> 
> ls -al /usr/kde/*/bin/kdm
> 
> bei dir ausgibt.

 

```

ls -al /usr/kde/* /bin/kdm

ls: /bin/kdm: No such file or directory

/usr/kde/3.2:

total 56

drwxr-xr-x   7    root  root  4096 August...

drwxr-xr-x   3    root  root  4096 August...

drwxr-xr-x    2   root  root  8192 August...

drwxr-xr-x    3   root  root  4096 August...

drwxr-xr-x    45 root  root  12288 August...

drwxr-xr-x    5   root  root  20400 August...

drwxr-xr-x    19 root  root  4096 August...

```

 *Quote:*   

> Mach doch mal ein:
> 
> locate kdm
> 
> und wenn das nix bringt ein:
> ...

 

```

find / -name kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/bin/kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/share/doc/HTML/en/kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/share/doc/HTML/en/kcontrol/kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/share/doc/kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/share/apps/kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm

```

rein aus interesse hab ich jetzt mal gnome installiert - und siehe da: gleiches problem. gdm kann ich in der konsole zwar ganz normal starten, aber sobald ich das automatisch laden lasse bekomme ich wieder diesen seltsamen login manager (xdm??).

ach so...ich habe diese package cd verwendet um kde und gnome zu installieren - kann es sein, dass das problem darin liegt ?

----------

## _FD_

Beim ersten Kommando hast du ein leerzeichen eingebaut, aber du scheinst eindeutig kdm installiert zu haben.

----------

## _FD_

Schau mal nach ob in /var/log/messages irgendwelche Fehler mit kdm oder xdm stehen

----------

## Capitan

stimmt, da hab ich wohl ein leerzeiche gemacht wo keines hingehört   :Very Happy: .

die ausgabe ohne lautet:  

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  101892 Aug  9 01:17 /usr/kde/3.2/bin/kdm
```

in der /var/log/messages steht zwar viel aber nichts von xdm oder kdm  :Sad: .

----------

## DerMojo

Ist doch ganz einfach: kdm (oder was auch immer) starten, auf die Konsole zurück und mit "ps -A" rausfinden, was da grade läuft...

Hab kein kdm drauf, aber gibt es keine Debug-Option mit der man rausfinden kann, was kdm stört?

----------

## therjak

schau mal ob du unter /etc/env.d/ nach was mit kdepaths drin hast, wenn nicht solltest du die datei mit richtigem inhalt anlegen. bei mir heist die datei 47kdepaths-3.3.0. da steht drin, wo kde also auch kdm zu finden ist, was dann in die profile.env uebernommen wird.

----------

## Capitan

also die datei heißt bei mir 48kdepaths-3.2.2.

der inhalt:

```
PATH=/usr/kde/3.2/bin

ROOTPATH=/usr/kde/3.2/sbin:/usr/kde/3.2/bin

LDPATH=/usr/kde/3.2/lib

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/kde/3.2/share/config

```

das müßte so schon korrekt sein, oder ?

würde es evlt. etwas bringen, wenn ich gnome über emerge update ?

ansonsten logge ich mich momentan immer als root ein umd gdm zu starten - das geht zwar ohne probleme, aber ist halt schon ümständlich  :Sad: .

----------

## therjak

dann ist es wohl nicht das prpblem, was ich hatte. aber wenn du DISPLAYMANAGER="kde" gesetzt hast und "which kdm" auch den kdm zureuck gibt, weiss ich auch nicht weiter :(

----------

## Capitan

also bei which kdm bekomme ich folgende meldung:

```
which kdm

/usr/kde/3.2/bin/kdm

```

also das müsste schon passen...

----------

## neonik

Im Terminal (vt0 - ALT-F1 bzw. STRG-ALT-F1), was zeigt echo $PATH?

----------

## Neo_0815

 *therjak wrote:*   

> dann ist es wohl nicht das prpblem, was ich hatte. aber wenn du DISPLAYMANAGER="kde" gesetzt hast und "which kdm" auch den kdm zureuck gibt, weiss ich auch nicht weiter 

 

kdm muss das heissen.

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

MfG

----------

## Capitan

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mann das kann's doch nicht sein...ich hab mich jetzt schon fast damit abgefunden mich immer "manuell" einzuloggen...hab mir aber gedacht schaust's halt nochmal in der rc.conf nach vll findest ja was...und was seh ich - vor DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" war noch ein #   :Rolling Eyes: .

klasse...das hab ich natürlich übersehen müssen  :Sad: . aber so lernt man auch dazu  :Wink: .

also nochmals danke an alle, die versucht haben das "problem" zu lösen  :Smile: .

----------

## cryptosteve

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Hab kein kdm drauf, aber gibt es keine Debug-Option mit der man rausfinden kann, was kdm stört?

 

Spricht irgendwas gegen ein Logfile?

```
stell @ pandora:~/> ls -la /var/log/kdm.log

-rw-r--r--    1 root     wheel       11743 Aug 14 06:04 /var/log/kdm.log
```

Ansonsten muß ich mich schon etwas über das planlose Rumgestocher wundern. Bei Problemen doch bitte etwas mehr Informationen. 'passiert nichts' ist nicht gerade aussagekräftig.

----------

## therjak

An Neo_0815

In meiner /etc/init.d/xdm steht das jedenfalls so:

        case "$(echo ${DISPLAYMANAGER} | awk '{ print toupper($1) }')" in

                KDM|KDE|KDE2|KDE3)

                        EXE="$(which kdm)"

also ist es egal, ob man jetzt "kdm" oder "kde" benutzt, auch wenn in der rc.conf nur von "kdm" die rede ist.

----------

